# Wie ordentlich in JSP den Footer/Header auslagern?



## platofan23 (29. Jun 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mehrere JSP'S mit dem gleichen header und footer. Doch nun stellt sich die Frage, wie ich diese beiden Elemente auslagern soll. Das Include funktioniert ja über "<jsp:include page="Header.jsp"/>". Nun stellt sich die Frage kriegen Footer und Header auch so ein kompletter Aufbau einer HTML_Seite wie Head,Body usw. oder ist es so das ich den head in den Header.jsp mache und den Teil aus der eingentlichen Seiter herausschneide. Genauso mit dem Footer...


----------



## TM69 (29. Jun 2020)

normalweise: NEIN  Die, durch URL, angegebene Seite wird an die Stelle reingestellt, wo sich das <jsp:include> befindet.


----------



## Dimax (31. Aug 2020)

Ich mache es so:
https://help.hcltechsw.com/commerce/9.0.0/developer/refs/rsdjspbpjspf.html


----------

